# what is the best software for making mat****a UJ-842D dvd driver region free?



## niomimazlan (May 31, 2007)

hello all... i have aproblem with my dvd player. my computer is a sony vaio laptop new 5-6 months ago. currently the region for the dvd driver is set to region 1. i ave installed the software ANYDVD to make the driver read all regions of dvd and of course... it doesn't work. in fact the error message from anydvd says that this driver is known for having problems - not really sure i really understood all the mumbo-jumbo  in any case, i normally use intervideo WINDVD as my player. 

could someone pease advise me as to what is the best software that i can install so that i can play dvds from any region on my computer? 

thank you so much for your time.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just change the dvd drive's region. Normally you can change the dvd drive up to 4or5 times before it will refuse to change regions. No software needed.


----------



## niomimazlan (May 31, 2007)

thank you for your reply... the thing is that i have only one change left and i travel between the regions and own dvds from different regions. so i really want to be able to watch all my dvds  i wonder if you could help me in this? thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think that would take some kind of hack, although I could be wrong...however, I'm going to close this thread and if another moderator or admin feels that I am wrong, they are free to open it back up again.


----------

